# First attempt



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

This is my first attempt at power carveing or carving for that matter anything.It's cedar with a morel top.Something tells me I'll soon have a room with wierd lookin sticks leaning all over the place.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Not bad at all! Great work -- wish I had the talent!


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

For a first attempt, its good looking. Don't think wierd, think imaginative.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice.

As gdenby said nothing weird about it. Only limit to what you create is what you can imagine.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its a good start and a good way of teaching yourself.

Soon you will have to make a stick stand to both store them and display then,once you start you cant stop well done


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

thank you again.I see myself having a collection soon.Everytime I drive 8miles to the store I cut more sticks on the way home.I look for dead ones so I don't have to wait for a year to clean them up.I'm liking this.


----------

